# FW sweetner??



## yaasir (4/6/18)

Where can I find this concentrate? 
Black vapour doesn't stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/6/18)

TFA Sweetener should be very close to be the same, if you cannot find. Most popular sweetener probably CAP Super Sweet, which is used at half of TFA/FW.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/6/18)

Andre said:


> TFA Sweetener should be very close to be the same, if you cannot find. Most popular sweetener probably CAP Super Sweet, which is used at half of TFA/FW.



What he said^^^

Reactions: Like 3


----------

